# Comment restaurer des comptes Mail avec Time machine



## Nemrode (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens de reformaté mon Macbook et j aimerai pouvoir recuperé mes comptes et emails a partir d une sauvegarde time machine que j ai faite quelques jours auparavant.
Le probleme c est que lorsque je lance time machine je vois dans la barre de droite toutes mes anciennes sauvegarde mais je ne peux pas naviguer dedans et les mettre au premier plan.
Je ne peux qu acceder a la derniere sauvegarde (celle de ma nouvelle installation)

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider avec mon probleme ou me donner un lien vers un site qui donne des explications completes sur l utilisation de time machine ???

Merci a tous


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2010)

Question de droits unix sans doute.

Bon. De toute façon, ce n'est pas comme cela qu'on récupère ses anciennes données => /Applications/Utilitaires/Assistant de migration.


----------



## Nemrode (3 Janvier 2010)

La raison pour laquelle j ai reinstaller mon macbook c est que j avais un probleme avec. Au debut il ne sortait plus de veille...J entendais le lecteur cd et le disque dur se remettre en marche mais l ecran restait noir.
Je l ai rammene la ou je l ai acheter et le technicien m a dit que c etait un probleme de ram et l a remplacee. Suite a cela chaque fois que le macbook se mettait en veille il en ressortait aussitot. retour chez le technicien qui m a dit que suite a mon ancien probleme je devais avoir des fichiers corrompus et que je devrais tout reinstaller.
Je l ai fait une premiere fois et j ai restaurer ma sauvegarde time capsule dans son ntegralite mais le probleme est revenu aussi.
La je viens de reformater et installer snow leopard et je n ai plus ce probleme...j essaie juste de recuperer mes donnees en evitant de reinstaller le fichier corrompu qui me posait le probleme....

Je suis nouveau sur le Mac et je dois avouer que je ne connais pas du tout time machine ...donc toute explication ou conseil est le bienvenu.

Merci d avance


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2010)

Les comptes Mail avec l'ensemble des courriers et réglages se trouvent dans le dossier Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/tonnomabrege/Bibliothèque/Mail

Si tu arrives à extraire ce dossier à la date désirée via le Finder (monter le disque TM sur le bureau et naviguer dans l'arborescence depuis le dossier de backup correspondant), tu le places en suite dans ~/Bibliothèque (c-à-d la bibliothèque de ton compte) et tu lance Mail.

Tu auras sans doute quelques réglages à refaire mais tout sera là.


----------



## Nemrode (4 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour la réponse... Je réussi a aller dans ma sauvegarde Time machine mais quand j essaie d' ouvrir le dossier librairie j ai un message qui me dit que je ne possède pas l autorisation nécessaire???
Aurais-je manque une étape dans la config de time machine ?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2010)

Ça bloque au niveau des droits.

Il faut que tu opères depuis une session administrateur, ou du moins que tu donnes les droits d'administration pour un temps à ton compte (Préférences Système>Comptes). Si tu as changé les identifiants de comptes, par exemple si tu n'utilises plus le même nom abrégé que précédemment, ça risque de poser d'autres problèmes.

Le problème vient surtout que tu n'utilises pas Time Machine comme tu aurais du le faire, ou alors ne pas utiliser Time Machine sur ce coup.

Ce que tu aurais du faire dans ta situation :
&#8212; sauvegarder le dossier Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs sur un disque externe au format HFS+ journalisé
&#8212; réinstaller ton système en utilisant exactement les même identifiants et mots de passe que précédemment
&#8212; réimporter à la main pour chaque compte les données, les préférences et les dossiers que tu souhaitais récupérer et seulement ceux-là
&#8212; ensuite, effacer les anciennes sauvegardes Time et répartir à zéro.

Méthode longue pour t'en sortir : utilise l'assistant de migration pour récupérer toutes tes données. Sauvegarde-les sur un disque externe (le dossier Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs). Refait une installation propre et réinstalle tes données à la main.


[B]Note du modo :[/B] Nemrode, le bouton de signalement "!" sert à attirer l'attention des modos sur des messages "hors charte" (piratage, insultes, etc.), pas sur des problèmes techniques, merci d'en tenir compte !


----------



## sok (25 Février 2010)

J'etais sous leopard, et j'ai voulu passer sous snow, pour faire ca bien et propre j'ai formaté , sans oublier de faire une sauvegarde time-machine au préalable. 

Maintenant , si je refais mes reglages mail, je n'ai plus qu'une 20 ene de mails qui viennent se remettre dans ma boite de reception . 

J'ai effectué la manip comme tu l'as ecrit un peu plus haut, a savoir, aller dans utilisateur/ bibliotheque/ mail  dans le disque time machine et le mettre au meme endroit sur le dd de la machine. 

Mais quand je lance mail, il faut que je configure mon compte a nouveau, je pensais que tout se ferait en transparence, un peu comme qd on remplace la bibliotheque itunes vierge d'un ordinateur tout fraichement formaté , par sa bibliotheque sauvegardée precieusement sur dd externe . 

Bref je reconfigure mail , et ca me remet ma 20 ene de mails comme auparavant , alors que le dossier mail transferé depuis Time machine fait 2,45 Go ( jimagine que la dedans il y a bien mes anciens mails quelques part ...?) 

Quelqu'un a t il une solution ?


Quand en tête d'un forum, il y a une annonce annotée "à lire avant de poster", eh bien, aussi surprenant que ça puisse paraître, il faut la lire avant de poster !

On déménage.


----------



## Bagera (4 Décembre 2013)

sok a dit:


> J'etais sous leopard, et j'ai voulu passer sous snow, pour faire ca bien et propre j'ai formaté , sans oublier de faire une sauvegarde time-machine au préalable.
> 
> Maintenant , si je refais mes reglages mail, je n'ai plus qu'une 20 ene de mails qui viennent se remettre dans ma boite de reception .
> 
> ...



De mon côté j'ai trouvé une autre solution.
Un utilitaire extra qui s'appelle Ibackup : iBackup
Tu peux sauvegarder très exactement ce que tu veux.
Tu peux donc comme déjà proposer, refaire ton installe en "clean installe" et ré-installer ensuite que tes emails. C'est propre, sûr et rapide.


----------

